# slide out in rockwood trailer



## mlavalle (Apr 25, 2004)

i have just bought a rockwood trailer and i love it except for the liveing room slideout  underneath the bottom is cut out where the motor runs and i was told this is normal.
there is a hole there from one side to the other and you will get cold air and bugs in all the time need help to find out if this true or what i can do 
can someone get back to me @ mlavalle2000@yahoo.com thanks


----------

